# Page Size



## drumdoctor (Sep 24, 2012)

My friend has an HP Mini 210 and is using Windows 7.

All of the pages are larger than the screen.

She is missing some things that are off the screen.

How do you reduce the pages so they fit correctly on the screen?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What do you mean by "pages"? Web pages? Yes, your friend will have to scroll. It's a 10 inch screen, and most pages are designed for a standard resolution of at least 1024x768.


----------



## drumdoctor (Sep 24, 2012)

ALL pages are too large.
Is there any way to reduce the size of the page so it ALL fits on the screen?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't know what you mean by "all pages".

What is the screen resolution set to?


----------



## drumdoctor (Sep 24, 2012)

Where do I find out what the screen resolution is?

How do I change it?

Does screen resolution determine the size of the page that I am looking at?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

*WHAT* is a page? A web page? I've already explained what that problem is, and there's nothing you can do about it.

You can verify your screen resolution by looking at display settings in Control Panel.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

In some cases (in most web browsers for example) it may be possible to zoom out so that you can see more of the page. You'd generally be looking for something along the lines of
Press Alt
Click View
Click on Zoom
Click zoom out.
(holding CTRL while scrolling the mouse wheel or holding CTRL while pressing - often have the same effect)

Obviously that makes things both smaller and less clear than when displayed at full size.


----------



## shocase (Mar 2, 2008)

How do I increase the font size in my Thunderbird inbox and where it shows File, View. Tools, etc and the listings of my folders. My emails send and receive are O.K. for font size All the font sizes are too small at the of of any page that I open. 

Thank You


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

shocase, you would do better to start your own thread for this problem. That way advice meant for drumdoctor won't be mistaken for advice meant for you, and likewise the other way around. You're also more likely to have people see the thread if it doesn't look like a thread that's almost solved.
It's up to you, but I'd probably suggest the Web and Email forum as an appropriate place.

In addition, I strongly advise you to edit your post (Click on the orange Edit button in the bottom right corner of your post) and remove your email address. All help we can offer is on the forums here. More importantly if your email is posted publicly online, spam bots will find it and add it to their mailing lists.


----------



## james_webberid (Nov 5, 2012)

While you are visiting any page in web browser press 'ctrl' key and (zero) '0' key, page will set to the default size; if you want to minimize further then press 'ctrl' and (minus) '-' but along with the size of page, text's size will also reduce respectively.


----------



## amrinder_logic (May 14, 2012)

I agree with Ent. 
Use Ctl and "+" or "-" to bring page to ur view without scroll but it will put a effect on font size also.


----------

